# '71 Apple krate coaster from original owner 10 years ago along with Slik chik



## xochi0603 (Mar 12, 2022)

Here's an all original 71 Apple krate coaster. Purchased them 12 years ago. Hasn't been detailed or disassembled. Just replaced rear tire with a repop RWL slik. Had a gripper slik which just didn't look right. Original receipt & incorrect '69 owner's manual came with it. Also have from the same owner a ME 1969 slik chik ( pics to follow ). Thought I'd share some pics. Still has 40 year old dirt under the seat and fender Lol


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Mar 12, 2022)

Awesome bike (original dirt and all) and documentation. Looking forward to photos of the Slik Chik!


----------



## nick tures (Mar 12, 2022)

very cool


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 13, 2022)

WOW incredible find


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 26, 2022)

Original not detailed purchased with Apple krate coaster 12 years ago.  She's a bit rough around the edges but still very presentable


----------

